# Golf Downswing



## Dammiisoldi (Feb 26, 2011)

There are several components to the swing, but one of the most critical of these components is the golf downswing. The reason the downswing is so important is because so much can go wrong with just a slight incorrect movement of the body, causing the golf shot to be ruined. Many beginners are overwhelmed by the downswing and assume they can never learn the proper technique to hitting long, consistent, under-control shots. The purpose of this article is to enlighten golfers of any skill level and give some important insight about the downswing in addition to some tips to keep in mind the next time you're on the course.

Don't be in a hurry with the downswing. It is very easy to want to take the club back slowly and then step on the gas and unleash all of your power into the downswing by swinging fast and hard. This just isn't going to do anything positive for your game. Sure, you can get away with a few swings like this, but overall your ball will not be hit solidly and you will spray the ball off the tee. Instead, practice a smooth transition from backswing to downswing and remember to swing within yourself. You would be amazed at how far you can hit the ball by backing off and thinking about swinging in a slow, smooth manner. Don't take my word for it though - try it!

Remember the three to one ratio. In general you want your backswing to last about three times as long as your downswing, but it's important to remember that it shouldn't be three seconds to one second. We just need the downswing to be roughly one third of the time of the backswing, but that amount of time is different for each person. This "3 to 1 rule" will allow you to measure in your head what a smooth transition from backswing to downswing should be, and remember, do not try to kill the ball on the downswing.

Lastly, apply the "delayed-wrist-action rule" to your downswing and you will definitely enjoy more consistency in your golf game. This is just a way of saying that your wrists do not turn over until right before and during ball impact. By timing this movement correctly you can maximize power and control in your downswing. This is a similar motion to when a pitcher is throwing a baseball; the pitcher will keep his wrist cocked back until his arm his passing his body and he releases his hands to generate more power. The same can be applied to the golf swing.


----------

